# Coolant Conditioner



## tenn.red (May 10, 2009)

Got a TC30 should i use any type of coolant additive with antifreeze?I ve heard of it being used.


----------



## MFreund (May 2, 2008)

I have heard discussions that diesels need more anticavitation additive than gasoline motors. I would NH antifreeze or use the additive. The potential repair costs out weigh the additive cost.


----------



## Cannuck-elhead (Feb 25, 2009)

About the only time we use any additives is in the machines that run hot (usually because of running hard) and then all we use is a product called "Water Wetter" from Red Line the synthetic oil people. It's top drawer stuff.

It works by eliminating the bubbles that form in the system, the hot metal surfaces cause the liquid next to it to boil, this prevents that and so greatly increases the heat transfer between metal and liquid.

We've had several engines that would boil over doing a specific job that stopped that completely after adding this stuff.


----------

